# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال

## maziar2001

سلام دوستان
لطفا اگه کسی جواب این سوال رو میدونه با ذکر دلیل تشریحی جوابو بده

Maziar〽

----------

